# Mathews Halon...



## bad466 (Oct 18, 2008)

Anybody shot this bow yet? I'm thinking about selling my crossbow and my old Mathews Legacy and picking one up.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Fast. Zero jump. Smooth draw cycle. Back wall not as solid as I like.


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

I have not shot it, but have had it in hand. The draw is smooth and the bow is stoutly built.


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

The 6" brace height ? The 6 is a killer, I would also shoot the Wake. I really enjoyed shooting the Wake, just not the price. I was also a big fan of the PSE Full Throttle when I shot that last winter.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I believe they make a 5,6, and 7 inch brace models. I could be wrong. I held one but didn't shoot it. I do like the looks of it.


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

stickbow shooter said:


> I believe they make a 5,6, and 7 inch brace models. I could be wrong. I held one but didn't shoot it. I do like the looks of it.


Yes they do make all 3 brace heights


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Haven't shot it yet but talking with the guys on Archery Talk sounds like Mathews nailed it with this bow. Of all the new releases this year the Halon has probably the highest grades, followed probably by the Elite Impulse 34. Of all the new ones I've shot by far the best is the Xpedition Xcentric, which I will be buying in a month or two.


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

I shot it multiple times this week as well as the new htx. Both bows are silent and had no vibration. Unfortunately, the htx only goes as high as a 29" draw length, so I focused more on the Halon. The 7" brace height doesn't come out for a few months, but I will definitely be shooting that when it comes out. I think that may be my new bow.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

stickbow shooter said:


> I believe they make a 5,6, and 7 inch brace models. I could be wrong. I held one but didn't shoot it. I do like the looks of it.


Uh oh!!!! Are you thinking of coming over to the dark side???? Lol


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

U of M Fan said:


> Uh oh!!!! Are you thinking of coming over to the dark side???? Lol


No, I just like looking at all the new bows every year. The only thing I didn't care for is it's only 30 inch ata. I will try and shoot one and you never know. lol


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

stickbow shooter said:


> No, I just like looking at all the new bows every year. The only thing I didn't care for is it's only 30 inch ata. I will try and shoot one and you never know. lol


The 30" ATA kinda gets to me too. The Xpedition I'm about to buy has a hair over 32" and to me that's perfect.


----------



## Roman1 (Sep 12, 2013)

I shot one. Wish I would not have.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I picked up a Hoyt faktor this fall , it shoots great. But the 30 inch ata gives me fits. It's sweet to carry but touchy to shoot at longer distances. 20 -30 yards I am good. After that **** starts getting ugly. I am most comfortable with a 34 inch and up bow.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

stickbow shooter said:


> I picked up a Hoyt faktor this fall , it shoots great. But the 30 inch ata gives me fits. It's sweet to carry but touchy to shoot at longer distances. 20 -30 yards I am good. After that **** starts getting ugly. I am most comfortable with a 34 inch and up bow.


For what it's worth, ata length isn't as definitive to accuracy as say 5-10 years ago. If you look at the risers on a lot of todays bows, they are all very similar in length give or take an inch or so. The ata is more relative to how parallel or beyond parallel the limbs are. 
I agree though, I test shot a strothers a while back that was 30" ata and hated it. Felt like shooting a toy. 

Anyone in the market for a new bow needs to test an Xpadition.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

I shot one at jays. Not sure which brace height it was ,but it was a 70lb bow. I have a 70 lb switch back and don't have any issues drawng it, but man I could barley even draw the halon back.felt like 80lbs. I'm assuming it was the 5 inch. Pretty nice for a speed bow.Also shot the no cam which I really liked. Felt much smoother to me.


----------



## bad466 (Oct 18, 2008)

Lots of good info here. Hopefully I can shoot a Halon over the holidays.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

I shot the 6" at Ben's in Marlette - great people there btw. 

Fast, no jump in hand, very well balanced bow. Wasn't a huge fan of the draw cycle or the back wall - but it also wasn't set to my specs either. Also felt a little bulky, if that's the right term.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

88luneke said:


> I shot the 6" at Ben's in Marlette - great people there btw.
> 
> Fast, no jump in hand, very well balanced bow. Wasn't a huge fan of the draw cycle or the back wall - but it also wasn't set to my specs either. Also felt a little bulky, if that's the right term.


I haven't shot it, is the back wall soft like a Hoyt? I prefer rock solid myself.


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

TheLionsFan said:


> I haven't shot it, is the back wall soft like a Hoyt? I prefer rock solid myself.


IMO the Halons back wall is softer than the Hoyt Defiant. The new Hoyts have both a cable stop and a limb stop. I shot the Defiant without the limb stop and its back wall was more solid than the Halons.

I never shot the Halon, but I have drawn it back many times.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

TheLionsFan said:


> I haven't shot it, is the back wall soft like a Hoyt? I prefer rock solid myself.


Spongy is the term that comes to mind.


----------



## ScrubBuck (Feb 1, 2010)

I shot the Halon 6 and it is sweet! Mathews has a great bow with this Halon, it's fast, quiet, dead in the hand at the shot. Only problem is when you shoot one you will want one!! Hence after shooting I placed my order in for one. ..now the waiting game for it to come in the Halon 6 in lost camo hd.


----------



## Tail-Chaser (Feb 7, 2014)

I actually just ordered one Wednesday. I shot Bear Bowtech Prime Hoyt Elite Matthews and PSE. The only bow in my opinion that was even close to the halon was the Matthews no cam. It's been a long time since I've been in the market for a bow so all of them were way over and above what I was used to so my opinion may not be the best to take.

The parts I liked over the other bows was the back wall felt a little softer then the others and that felt better to me. The riser feels good and fits well in my hand. Wasn't super blockey and sharp as the others. The bow was almost dead still after the shot. It was vary quiet and vary fast.


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

I liked the comment about Matthews nailing it with this bow. Didn't they say that with the No-Cam...something about the revolutionary bow to change the industry. Shoot them all and pick the one you like. I shot the Halon and it was great. I shot the Prime Rize and it was even better. But...that is only my opinion. 

As will be written over and over again here. Shoot them all. Then shoot them again. When you find there is one you want to shoot more than the others, that you just can't put down...butter in your hands, easy to hold on target, good back-wall for your build, surprises you when you release it...you found it. And the brand shouldn't matter because you will then be in love. 

Do not buy it because people tell you (including my sorry huntin clown-arse) this one is better. All will shoot. All will hit center spots. All are fast enough, (All will tell you their bow is the newest, coolest, hottest, thing). Think Big Bertha, Great Big Bertha, The Biggest Big Bertha (yes all were $400+). 

I really liked my Rival when I bought it. In fact, I might not sell it. Very consistent including my Pro telling me to stop using the same dots as I wreck 2-3 arrows each time I shoot (only generally do 3 to a dot and hit one frequently). But...side by side the Rize (to me) is in a different league. My own version of wish I knew then what I know now. 

Good luck to you. Isn't it great shopping for bows! Ha.


----------



## FIRE526 (Nov 2, 2006)

shot one yesterday and couldn't leave the store without it!!! Awesome bow!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I shot one a week or so ago and it was dead in the hand, held nice and was quiet. I didn't care for the draw cycle .


----------



## ScrubBuck (Feb 1, 2010)

You truly can't get the feel of draw cycle just shooting a few times when you go to test drive the Halon. .the more you shoot one and get comfortable with bow it isn't that bad at all the draw cycle


----------



## bad466 (Oct 18, 2008)

Well, I pulled the trigger yesterday and bought the Halon 7, what a sweet shooting bow. I can't believe how much smoother it is than my Mathews Legacy.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

bad466 said:


> Well, I pulled the trigger yesterday and bought the Halon 7, what a sweet shooting bow. I can't believe how much smoother it is than my Mathews Legacy.


Sweet bows, I just came home with a No-Cam HTR. Not the fastest bow by far but awesome drawing and very quiet and dead in the hand.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

bad466 said:


> Well, I pulled the trigger yesterday and bought the Halon 7, what a sweet shooting bow. I can't believe how much smoother it is than my Mathews Legacy.


You just had to go there didn't you. Been telling myself when somebody makes a bow that is THAT much better than my LX that I would drop the $1000 and upgrade. Guess i better go shoot one and see for myself now.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

jatc said:


> You just had to go there didn't you. Been telling myself when somebody makes a bow that is THAT much better than my LX that I would drop the $1000 and upgrade. Guess i better go shoot one and see for myself now.


Don't do it man. You will get one.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

stickbow shooter said:


> Don't do it man. You will get one.


Well got home and shot it and it was a very slow bow. I knew going in it was slow but I really noticed it when I was shooting it at forty yards. So off we went, I returned it and picked up the Halon 6. Much better, just got to get use to the draw cycle.


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

I used to be mathews guy but didnt like each cam needing to be changed if you wanted to lengthen or shorten your draw. I shoot back tension and like my draw as short as possible even though I loose some of the power struck. I ended up with a bowtech boss that allows micro adjustments on the draw.


----------



## ScrubBuck (Feb 1, 2010)

stickbow shooter said:


> Well got home and shot it and it was a very slow bow. I knew going in it was slow but I really noticed it when I was shooting it at forty yards. So off we went, I returned it and picked up the Halon 6. Much better, just got to get use to the draw cycle.
> View attachment 208274
> View attachment 208274


The more you shoot the Halon the draw cycle really isn't that bad. I guess you just get used to it and it doesn't become a concern anymore in my experience with mine. Enjoy your Halon!!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I am use to it now and really like it.


----------

